# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  ما هو حكم قص الحواجب؟؟.... أفيدوني

## دلوعة سيف

خواتي انا حواجبي غلاظ بس مب لدرجة البشاعة لكن الواحد اللي يشوفني يلاحظ اول شي سواد وغلظ حواجبي والحمدالله هو مب مخرب واااايد يعني لا باس ف من عرست قمت اشقرهن واقصهن لأن شعر حواجبي طويل ما ينفع بس اشقرهن يطلعن شينات>>>>سألت أكثر عن مرة يقولو لي عادي بس بعدني متخوفة ياريت اللي تعرف الحكم او تعرف مفتي اقدر أسأله!! تفيدني والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم جميعا

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## بنت الطموح

للرفع

----------


## غموض

س : ما حكم قصِّ شعر الحواجب وليس نتفها ؛ وذلك لكثافة الحواجب ؟
أجابت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء، برئاسة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز-رحمه الله- على سؤال مشابه على سؤالك وكانت الإجابة كالتالي : 
فتوى رقم ( 19771) . 

الجواب : لا يجوز أخذ شيء من الحواجب ، لا بقصًّ ولا نتف ولا حف ؛ لأن هذا من النّمص الذي لعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من فَعَلتْه ، فهو من الكبائر . 
وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم 
فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة ( الجزء السابع عشر صــ 132) .

..........................

 لدي حاجبان كثيفان جدا يحتاجان إلى قص فهل يجوز لي تخفيفهما بالقص ؟

الجواب: 

الحمد لله 
نحن ننقل لك هنا ما أفتى به أهل العلم في حكم الأخذ من شعر الحاجبين ، وشعر بقية الجسد :

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : ( إزالة الشعر من الحاجبين إن كان بالنتف فإنه هو النمص ، وقد لعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم النامصة والمتنمصة ، وهو من كبائر الذنوب ، وخص المرأة لأنها هي التي تفعله غالبا للتجمل ، وإلا فلو صنعه رجل لكان ملعونا كما تُلعن المرأة والعياذ بالله .

وإن كان بغير النتف ، بالقص أو بالحلق فإن بعض أهل العلم يرون أنه كالنتف ، لأنه تغيير لخلق الله ، فلا فرق بين أن يكون نتفا أو يكون قصا أو حلقا ، وهذا أحوط بلا ريب ، فعلى المرء أن يتجنب ذلك سواء كان رجلا أو امرأة ) .


 .................................................

وجاء في فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة : (5/196) السؤال التالي : 

شابة في بداية عمرها لها حواجب كثيفة جدا تكاد تكون سيئة المنظر فاضطرت هذه الفتاة إلى حلق بعض الأماكن التي تفصل بين الحاجبين وتخفيف الباقي حتى يكون المنظر معقولا لزوجها ... 

فأجابت اللجنة : 

( لا يجوز حلق الحواجب ولا تخفيفها ؛ لأن ذلك هو النمص الذي لعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من فعلته أو طلبت فعله ، فالواجب عليك التوبة والاستغفار مما مضى وأن تحذري ذلك في المستقبل ) .

وجاء أيضا ( 5/195) : 

( النمص : الأخذ من شعر الحاجبين ، وهو لا يجوز ؛ لأن الرسول صلى اله عليه وسلم لعن النامصة والمتنمصة ، ويجوز للمرأة أن تزيل ما قد ينبت لها من لحية أو شارب أو شعر في ساقيها أو يديها ). 

وحديث لعن النامصة والمتنمصة رواه البخاري (4886) ومسلم ( 2125) من حديث عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه .

والحاصل أنه يحرم الأخذ من شعر الحاجبين سواء أخذ كل الشعر بالحلق أو أخذ بعضه بالقص ، ويباح ما عدا ذلك ، كشعر اليدين والساقين ، وكذلك ما كان بين الحاجبين


ان شاء الله افدتج حبوبة

----------


## دلوعة سيف

يزاج الله خير اختي ما قصرتي ريحتيني الله يريحج دنيا وآخرة

الأحسن اني ابتعد عن المشتبهات خلاص مارح اقص لأني سمعت فتوى للشيخ اظن اسمه عبدالمصلح انه يجوز القص بعد التشقيراذا كان لابد ف تخربطت عندي الامور

----------


## بنت الطموح

يعني الحين حرام اشقر واقص حواجبي ؟؟

----------


## بنات الامارات

غموض:
شكرا على النقل المبارك اسأل الله ان يبارك فيك
دلوعة سيف:
الله يوفقك اختي وعلمي خلقة ربنا اكمل خلقة واسأل الله لك التوفيق.
بنت الطموح:
لم يسأل هذا امهات المومنين عندما لعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم النامصة والمتنمصة وناني نحن نتسأل ونشتكي التحريم هذا شرع الله نتبع رسول الله وما اخدو منه امهات المومنين , نتعلم ديننا كي لا نقع بمخالفات نحن سأرات الى جنة او نار والنساء اكثر اهل النار اسأل الله الي ولكي وسائر نسأء العالمين ان يغفر الله لهم ويدخلهن جنات النعيم .

انا اسفه للتقليق ولكن احببت للفائدة ان اعلق

----------


## حلوة مرة

جزاك الله الف خير اختي غموض

لآني انا شخصيا كنت محتاجة جدا لهذه الاجوبة....

شكرا لطارحة الموضوع ....

----------


## WFOY

HGHAMD LELAH ANA TBT

----------

